# Vintage Air Installed



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Been meaning to put some pictures up....I've had the sytem in the car about 3 weeks now and I like it a lot. 

Blows ice cold and doesn't put too much of a strain on the motor; although, I do keep an eye on the temperature gauge in traffic.

I was a little disappointed they couldn't fit the drier in the engine compartment...they tried but it was too problematic.

Probably won't need it today...cold front here, it will be in the mid 70s...I'll find out how the heater works!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Beautiful interior!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

nice job- your car looks great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. This kind of stuff is a huge help to those of us (me!) who are considering doing something like this. Both of mine are without AC, but I relocated to a HOT climate in 2003, and I am thinking about installing it in one of them. I'm impressed with how unintrusive the whole install is, and how it doesn't hack up the dash or vehicle. It also is a much more moderen (compact/efficient) system than the original systems are, and because of that, it looks like access to the engine and serviceability are a whole lot better than with factory AC. Again, thanks for posting the photos. Appreciated!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PS: you can hit the condensor/reciever-dryer and connections behind the grille with some flat black paint and nobody would see it.....if you want.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind words....

GeeTeeOhGuy...I've got some cleanup work on the firewall where they removed the stock unit. 

Also, I'm not 100% happy with the side vent placement, if you look close they removed my fresh air controls...they are zip tied behind the dash. I've seen installations with the vents in a few more inches and the fresh air controls retained. I may move them over.

I'm also considering making the center vents two seperate rectangulars and moving them out a little. That's in line with a plan to eventually return to stock gauges. Freeing up the center would allow for a 3-gauge cluster.

Here's another angle on the engine compartment, it's a very clean set up


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice install and by all means, use the heater on those COLD 70° days.....


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Have you had any issues with overheating yet?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Nice install and by all means, use the heater on those COLD 70° days.....


I love your "resto-mod" gauges. Very cool.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> Have you had any issues with overheating yet?


No, it creeps up to around 200 in stop and go traffic on 85 degree days but no overheat. 

I can't see a difference when cruising, the car runs at about 180/185.

Texas summer  will be the real test but I don't think it will be a problem.

PS on the gauges: Thanks for the kind words, I like 'em except the quad is a different manufacturer, color and glass design. I'm seriously thinking about going back to stock w a repro 64 tach.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"I'm seriously thinking about going back to stock with a repro tach"

I AGREE!!!!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Already have the stockers, just need a 3 gauge cluster for under the dash w senders and the tach which I believe is $149 at PY.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

2 or 3 pass radiator. I'm considering adding air to my car but am wondering if I can get away with the factory 2 pass


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> 2 or 3 pass radiator. I'm considering adding air to my car but am wondering if I can get away with the factory 2 pass


Ya know, I'm not sure...I went out this morning and opened the cap to see...there are 4 slots across the width of the core...is that a 2/3/4 core?


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

4 row core.....Koppster. :lol: But your radiator should be a down-flow unless you've upgraded. :cheers

The condensor sits in front of the radiator for 68 and 69's. You should have at least a 3-row for 68 without AC. My 69 had a 4-row with ac. I have a wide aluminum 3-row cross-flow now (same width as my 4-row)and there is enough room for the condensor


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> 4 row core.....Koppster. :lol: But your radiator should be a down-flow unless you've upgraded. :cheers
> 
> The condensor sits in front of the radiator for 68 and 69's. You should have at least a 3-row for 68 without AC. My 69 had a 4-row with ac. I have a wide aluminum 3-row cross-flow now (same width as my 4-row)and there is enough room for the condensor



Okay...it "is" a 4-row downflow...car runs very cool, without the AC it runs about 165/170 normal drives, AC on will push it up to 195...I need to check if it is a 15.5 or 17.5, it was originally non-AC so I ass-u-me 15.5 3 core (row) would have been stock


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

3 row rads were stock with 4 bbl cars. 4 row rads were stock with tri-power cars. IMO, they ALL need 4 row rads!


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice set up, Koppster. Out of curiosity, can you share how much such a set up cost with labor?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

They managed to get $2,400 of my hard earned dollars; however, when it's 100 degrees outside it doesn't bother me a bit


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rick, Vintage Air just came out with a "Sure Fit" system for 64-67 GTOs. I will be ordering a kit next week.........to add to the pile of parts that will start looking like a car this October! Eric:cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric...I heard that, timing is everything....my system is for a Chevelle, they just swapped out the vents...it's nice living less than 5 miles away from Vintage :cool


----------



## CarZ (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a great-looking car. It's to vintage autos what custom polo shirts are to men.


----------



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

That is one clean looking system. Did you have that installed or did you do it yourself? How does it perform and does it cause your engine to run hot? 

Has anyone had one of these installed in a 67? I have an air conditioned firewall that I could take out and weld into my car if you need that to put one of these systems in. 

JRB67


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

How does the fan's power compare to the factory blow and does it blow air as much a new cars. That has been something that I wish my older cars would have, a much more powerful blower.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

the 67 "Sure Fit" system comes complete with firewall block offs, and blows more than a stock set-up. I talked to the guys at Vintage Air - Inventors of Performance Air Conditioning - www.vintageair.com.....very helpful. eric
JRB, fire wall mods are not necessary as the unit goes under the dash....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I really wouldn't mind a system for my car, but have such an internal battle going on......as A/C just isn't "Muscle Car". I like the fact the procedure is reversible though and everything can go back to stock without damage.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, It would still be a muscle car....with a nice cool interior! Also a nice project! I am definately putting a system in my project. I'll prolly order the kit later this week....will keep everyone "posted". E


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone have experience and/or pictures of a Vintage Air system on a '68+ GTO? I'm thinking of installing this on my '68, although it has factory AC so I could stay with the old stock style setup.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, You could just go with the smaller more efficent compressor. I personally wouldn't remove the stock system if it is servicable! Call Vintage Air, maybe they are planning a model specific kit for your car. MY $.02....Eric Love that black 68 in the avitar!!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeff....I'm with Eric, it's worth a call, or in your case a possible visit to Vintage or Hot Rod air to explore possibilities since both are within 3 hours of you (both in San Antonio). If you're car had factory air you can save some bucks and maintain originality.

Hot Rod Air - Quality Air Conditioning Systems and Component Parts

Vintage Air - Inventors of Performance Air Conditioning - www.vintageair.com

Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in Rukee's position. I never would have ordered mine new with AC. But, I'm older now and live in a much hotter climate. There are a lot of days I skip driving a GTO and take the A/C equipped "new" car instead, just because it's too hot out. I've been toying with putting vintage air in the convertible because it's the "cruiser" GTO compaired to my '65. Time will tell.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Jeff, You could just go with the smaller more efficent compressor. I personally wouldn't remove the stock system if it is servicable! Call Vintage Air, maybe they are planning a model specific kit for your car. MY $.02....Eric Love that black 68 in the avitar!!!!!!:cheers


Thanks for the compliment, that's my "new" '68!

Funny you mention the smaller compressor, I was cruising through the Ames' GTO catalog yesterday after posting this and saw that they have a smaller, lighter, more efficient compressor. I'm now leaning towards maintaining most of the stock stuff and just upgrade the compressor to something more efficient. Living near Houston makes AC very desirable. Now that I'm getting older I'd like to put AC back on my Corvette and Javelin as well. Both were original AC cars but with the systems removed years ago.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I gotta have AC, I have some pulmonary problems (can't breathe). But it also keeps the interior clean and dry. Vintage Air now has the instalation manual available on thier web site. Very informative. Eric


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I drove the '66 for a while this summer before I finished my VA system. It was BRUTAL, and almost (almost!) made me not want to drive her. I will say this - all that time and effort was WELL worth it, and the Gen IV system is wonderful - no vacuum lines or cables running every which way, and wiring is a snap.

I love how they came out with a GTO-specific system a week after I finished my install. Oh well, I wanted to replace the heater controls anyway, and the 66-67 Chevelle system is almost exactly the same.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The price is better then I thought and the install pics look impressive, I just might have to start saving up this winter for a new project in the spring.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

a/c doesnt make you a bad guy


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree makes you pretty COOL actually


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

i just drove my '66 in to work today. a/c makes life wonderful, although i realized i really really need to get a weatherstipping kit (haven't really driven with the windows up until now). i am now actually looking forward to the drive home in 109° heat.

seriously - it's worth every penny, even if you have to pay to have it installed (which isn't a must, since it's more time-consuming than difficult).


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't see an arguement AGAINST AC, it is better to have than to have not! Except for the purist who doesn't want to alter a "stock" car. Besides, your defrosters will work better with AC. And those of us who live in humid climates, or where it is dusty....your interior will stay a lot fresher!!!!:cheers


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'm in Rukee's position. I never would have ordered mine new with AC. But, I'm older now and live in a much hotter climate. There are a lot of days I skip driving a GTO and take the A/C equipped "new" car instead, just because it's too hot out. I've been toying with putting vintage air in the convertible because it's the "cruiser" GTO compaired to my '65. Time will tell.


First, thanks for sharing how much it set you back. Second, I'm with geeteeohguy -- I'm debating whether a/c in a convertible is too hedonistic and whether it would cool off enough when the top is down . . . .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Some GTO Converts were ordered with AC... it will certainly be nicer to drive when it's hot and the top is up....


----------

